# Best food to increase bunnys weight?



## whitebloodcells (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, ive recently took in a stray rabbit who is extreamly skinny and im wanting to get him up to strength. Does anyone know whats best to feed to increase strength and put weight on? 
Thanks, Laura


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

I dont know really...my bunny loves cheese, and he also likes a tiny weeny nibble of choc every so often. Actually thinking about it he likes everything! 

I would imagine it would be quite easy to fatten up a bunny, but youd have to do it sensibly otherwise if he got used to eating junk then he would be unhealthy in other ways and it would be hard for him to adjust back to a reg bunny diet!


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

When you have a under weight rabbit, you shouldnt just start giving it lots of food and treats etc, slowly start increasing its normal diet, but not by very much, theres no point in feeding more than he'll eat, feed it a good quality food, the best would be supa rabbit excel (pellets) offer it fresh vegetables every other day, if it gets loose stools stop this for a while! Give it plenty of hay and grass, and supplement its diet with vitamins and minerals, you can buy liquid to go in their water, or powder to put on their food etc! Do not feed it anything that shouldnt be feed to a rabbits, especially any kind of "human food"!! Also with an underweight rabbit, there is usually health problems, even if its just mal-nutrition, so ideally take it to the vets, so they can check for any health problems, worms, etc! and weigh it every few days, if its weight goes down or doesnt increase in a week then there is probably a health reason its under weight, in which case take it straight to the vets!
Hope that helps, good luck
Anna


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

please dont feed your rabbit cheese or chocolate!!!!! Thats very very bad for them 

The best way to put weight on your bun is slowly, lots and lots of hay, and some decent good quality pellets, super excel is good. If the bun isnt used to greens/veg gradually introduce it into the diet so not to upset his tummy


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

crofty said:


> please dont feed your rabbit cheese or chocolate!!!!! Thats very very bad for them
> 
> The best way to put weight on your bun is slowly, lots and lots of hay, and some decent good quality pellets, super excel is good. If the bun isnt used to greens/veg gradually introduce it into the diet so not to upset his tummy


Is cheese that bad for them? He literally gets a crumb every so often, the small amount I give him wont harm him I dont think but why is it so bad? The choc he has is the stuff they sell at the pet shop, and is meant for rabbits and rodents, not malteasers!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> Is cheese that bad for them? He literally gets a crumb every so often, the small amount I give him wont harm him I dont think but why is it so bad? The choc he has is the stuff they sell at the pet shop, and is meant for rabbits and rodents, not malteasers!


lol oh thankgod thought you meant real chocolate!!! :biggrin: yeh cheese isnt good for buns but im sure a tiny bit now and them wont do him any harm, i personally wouldnt feed mine it though. Toast is a good occasional treat, my buns get a slice now and then in the winter they love it! Like everything treats in moderation that are meant for rabbits are fine, anything with lactose like cheese or even the treats meant for rabbits arent great for them. (although joey and saffy will do anything for the occasional bunny yoghurt drop!) :biggrin5:


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

crofty said:


> lol oh thankgod thought you meant real chocolate!!! :biggrin: yeh cheese isnt good for buns but im sure a tiny bit now and them wont do him any harm, i personally wouldnt feed mine it though. Toast is a good occasional treat, my buns get a slice now and then in the winter they love it! Like everything treats in moderation that are meant for rabbits are fine, anything with lactose like cheese or even the treats meant for rabbits arent great for them. (although joey and saffy will do anything for the occasional bunny yoghurt drop!) :biggrin5:


Thanks, Bumble loves a bit of toast too! He sometimes has the crust, and he seems to prefer brown toast! I love to listen to him crunching it, always makes me smile!


----------



## whitebloodcells (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your messages. He seems to be putting weight on not loads but hes not as skinny as he was when we first found him..his real owners have now claimed him so hes left us now  hehe. never tried toast with my buns will have to see how they take to half a slice each hehe x


----------

